# Top Down All in One Sweater for Boys?



## greyhndmom (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the little Top Down All In One Sweater but think it is a little girlie looking for a baby boy, even in blue. Is there a boy version out there that is quick and relatively easy to do?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

If you do M1 instead of a yo, and change the colors the phase pattern should work well. Add sleeves too,even short sleeves look more 'boy'.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Check with KPr Cotton girl.
She has just made some great modifications to the pattern.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

You could also make the sweater as written and then applique on a boy type thing - sailboat, baseball, etc


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with you. I have grandsons & can't find an easy sweater (top down) to knit for them. Even if I make some changes, it just does not look right - I don't know what I am doing wrong to make it look more like for a boy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You can take any top down pattern and create it for a boy.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gidday-baby
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeudi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-striped-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-raglan-baby-cardigan-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-raglan-jumper
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/samwise-bellissimo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-yoke-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fading-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yikes-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/co-worker-neighbor-best-friend
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilliputian
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-yoke-baby-sweater-20
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-baby-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unisex-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/telemark-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-raglan-baby-cardi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippled-baby-set
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breakfast-at-tiffanys-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/assisted-hatching
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mossy---sweater-for-kids
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-hour-baby-sweater-archived
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/striped-smock-top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-baby-striped-jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sweater-open-front---raglan-sleeve

http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120902/BLOGS2601/120829452/-1/blogs26
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120812/BLOGS2601/120809532/-1/BLOGS26
http://ooobabyknits.typepad.com/photos/2006_fos/yellow_wiggles.html
http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/baby-jiffy-knit-sweater.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/07/free-pattern-fridays-super-natural.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/03/free-pattern-friday-organic-guernsey.html

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-0
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/sweet-matinee-set-0
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10112.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90743.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0683.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80983AD.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60806A.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTkindling.php
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1154.html
http://listcollector.blogspot.com/2008/02/unbend-cabled-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

http://downcloverlaine.us/sweettee.pdf
http://www.heavenlysocksyarns.com/patterns/corrys-baby-sweater.pdf


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free

I have two different versions of this posted here and on Ravelry, people gush over them, especially the blue and brown one.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120902/BLOGS2601/120829452/-1/blogs26
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120812/BLOGS2601/120809532/-1/BLOGS26
http://ooobabyknits.typepad.com/photos/2006_fos/yellow_wiggles.html
http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/baby-jiffy-knit-sweater.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/07/free-pattern-fridays-super-natural.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/03/free-pattern-friday-organic-guernsey.html

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-0
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/sweet-matinee-set-0
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10112.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90743.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0683.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80983AD.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60806A.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTkindling.php
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1154.html
http://listcollector.blogspot.com/2008/02/unbend-cabled-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

http://downcloverlaine.us/sweettee.pdf
http://www.heavenlysocksyarns.com/patterns/corrys-baby-sweater.pdf


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/little-gentleman-jacket
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/striped-ridge-set
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-vintage-cardigans
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-2


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea!!! I have been waiting. I was going to PM you and see if it was ready. I will keep an eye on Ravelry.
Thanks!! I have made several suitable for girls.!!
Thanks again!!!


marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childrens-celtic-braid-top-down-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/everyday-pullover-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lil-charlees-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toddler-raglan-hoodie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flora-19
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raglan-sweater-15
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liquette-de-printemps -- English Version Available
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watercolor-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoodie-for-your-kiddo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover

http://www.greasy.com/nittineedles/striped_hoody_free_pattern.html
http://www.petitepurls.com/Summer10/summer2010_p_beachbaby.html
http://www.petitepurls.com/2012/13/p_13_seamus.html
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1310.html
http://www.willowyarns.com/Product/Aglet+Pullover.aspx
http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://greengardenm.blogspot.com/2011/07/free-pattern-baseball-tee-sweater-2t.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10112.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90495AD.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gidday-baby
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeudi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-striped-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-raglan-baby-cardigan-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-raglan-jumper
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/samwise-bellissimo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-yoke-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fading-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yikes-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/co-worker-neighbor-best-friend
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilliputian
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-yoke-baby-sweater-20
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-baby-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unisex-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/telemark-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-raglan-baby-cardi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippled-baby-set
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breakfast-at-tiffanys-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/assisted-hatching
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mossy---sweater-for-kids
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-hour-baby-sweater-archived
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/striped-smock-top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-baby-striped-jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sweater-open-front---raglan-sleeve

http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120902/BLOGS2601/120829452/-1/blogs26
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120812/BLOGS2601/120809532/-1/BLOGS26
http://ooobabyknits.typepad.com/photos/2006_fos/yellow_wiggles.html
http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/baby-jiffy-knit-sweater.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/07/free-pattern-fridays-super-natural.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/03/free-pattern-friday-organic-guernsey.html

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-0
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/sweet-matinee-set-0
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10112.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90743.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0683.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80983AD.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60806A.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTkindling.php
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1154.html
http://listcollector.blogspot.com/2008/02/unbend-cabled-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/little-gentleman-jacket
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/striped-ridge-set
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-vintage-cardigans
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-2

http://downcloverlaine.us/sweettee.pdf
http://www.heavenlysocksyarns.com/patterns/corrys-baby-sweater.pdf


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


Will be watching for your new pattern.

I guess you are feeling better and again able to knit, great news.

will be patiently waiting.

Thanks


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gidday-baby
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeudi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-striped-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-raglan-baby-cardigan-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-raglan-jumper
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/samwise-bellissimo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-yoke-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fading-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yikes-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/co-worker-neighbor-best-friend
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilliputian
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-yoke-baby-sweater-20
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-baby-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unisex-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/telemark-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-raglan-baby-cardi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippled-baby-set
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breakfast-at-tiffanys-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/assisted-hatching
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mossy---sweater-for-kids
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-hour-baby-sweater-archived
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/striped-smock-top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-baby-striped-jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sweater-open-front---raglan-sleeve

http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120902/BLOGS2601/120829452/-1/blogs26
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120812/BLOGS2601/120809532/-1/BLOGS26
http://ooobabyknits.typepad.com/photos/2006_fos/yellow_wiggles.html
http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/baby-jiffy-knit-sweater.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/07/free-pattern-fridays-super-natural.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/03/free-pattern-friday-organic-guernsey.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTkindling.php
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1154.html
http://listcollector.blogspot.com/2008/02/unbend-cabled-baby-cardigan-pattern.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252553-1.html


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow galaxycraft ! That's quite a list! I have bookmarked that awesome resource for future needs. Thank you for putting that together!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


I'll be looking for that one too! Would you please let us know when it's ready?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou for all the links, I really like the telemark for a boy.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Galaxycraft, thank you for all the time you put in to help others. Much appreciated here.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow galaxycraft, you are a treasure putting all those links on. Think there are many on here who will be using these.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252553-1.html


Galaxycraft, you are amazing! You must have your patterns very well organized. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow Galaxy I've never seen so many links for boy things. Thanks. Now I know what I will be reading today. &#128516;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> If you do M1 instead of a yo, and change the colors the phase pattern should work well. Add sleeves too,even short sleeves look more 'boy'.


Or knitting into the back of the yo on the next row- this closes up the hole- and the yo is clearly adifferent to rest of the sttiches so it's not hard to tell when you get to a yo.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Will be watching for your new pattern.
> 
> I guess you are feeling better and again able to knit, great news.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it, too!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

So excited to hear you are workiing on a boy version. I will be watching for it!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Check under how to/patterns/tutorials search for Elephant skies


Patty Sutter said:


> Check with KPr Cotton girl.
> She has just made some great modifications to the pattern.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

OMGosh, galaxiecradftwhat an incredible list/source! THX muchly for taking your time to list them all. I'll be enjoying the hours perusing them later today after a few sweaty hours in the garden. We're on 3 city Garden Walks in the next few weeks and much primping is still needed out there.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you Galaxycraft for the awesome list(s)! I have tried to print the list but don't seem to be able to do that. How can I at least save this thread so it can be referred to at a later date?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PattiP65 said:


> Thank you Galaxycraft for the awesome list(s)! I have tried to print the list but don't seem to be able to do that. How can I at least save this thread so it can be referred to at a later date?


Go to the top left hand side of this post and click on bookmark- there you can also add a comment so you know what you bookmarked it for as the topic title doesn't always tell you what you actually wanted. In longer topics it is also worth putting in a page number to enable you to find it. (and appareantleyy if you bookmark 2 things from one topic you will lose the first one so you need toknow this and put both page numbers in!).
You should also be able to cut and paste the lists into a word processing document easily to print if you want it printed. This saves printing all the extraneous info you don't need like the ads even if you could print!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PattiP65 said:


> Thank you Galaxycraft for the awesome list(s)! I have tried to print the list but don't seem to be able to do that. How can I at least save this thread so it can be referred to at a later date?


Click on'Bookmark' at the top of the left hand column. You can mark it with a comment so you know why you saved it. Then remember to save. Oh,you will be asked if you want it public the choice is yours.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Go to the top left hand side of this post and click on bookmark- there you can also add a comment so you know what you bookmarked it for as the topic title doesn't always tell you what you actually wanted. In longer topics it is also worth putting in a page number to enable you to find it. (and appareantleyy if you bookmark 2 things from one topic you will lose the first one so you need toknow this and put both page numbers in!).
> You should also be able to cut and paste the lists into a word processing document easily to print if you want it printed. This saves printing all the extraneous info you don't need like the ads even if you could print!


You clicked send before me :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You clicked send before me :-D


Yes- I was just about to comment that our posts crossed.
And I must turn off this computer- I aim to turn it off an hour before bed as it's meant to help sleeping- and it's 10.20pm here!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

SKRB said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
> 
> I have two different versions of this posted here and on Ravelry, people gush over them, especially the blue and brown one.


Love your pattern. I have it and hope to make 2 GGS's one each for Christmas. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I was just about to comment that our posts crossed.
> And I must turn off this computer- I aim to turn it off an hour before bed as it's meant to help sleeping- and it's 10.20pm here!


Have a good sleep.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


designers like you make so many people happy that do not have the ability to write patterns, like me!! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SKRB said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
> 
> I have two different versions of this posted here and on Ravelry, people gush over them, especially the blue and brown one.


That is a very nice pattern. I have it saved in my library. But...... I have so many WIP and 5 quilt tops to finish sewing I don't know when I'll get to them. LOL


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

yover8 said:


> I'll be looking for that one too! Would you please let us know when it's ready?


Same here...I will be waiting! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

GalaxyCraft, Thank You so much. You are one of the wonders on this forum who have helped so many. Including me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> You can take any top down pattern and create it for a boy.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
> ...


Wow, you are just grand with the sites!


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Galaxycraft, you never cease to amaze me! I wish I had your ability to hunt and gather!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Choose a boyish varigated yarn and when increasing, knit into the front and also the back. Never use a yarn over with boy or men's sweaters. Knitting Pure and Simple has several patterns top down for boys, check them out.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


Yay - I'll be looking for it too!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> You can take any top down pattern and create it for a boy.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
> ...


http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/little-gentleman-jacket
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/striped-ridge-set
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-vintage-cardigans
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-2


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Cottongirl said:


> Check under how to/patterns/tutorials search for Elephant skies


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267308-1.html


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


Wonderful, please let us know. I did read on the KP you were in the midst of doing one, can hardly wait. Marly


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-5-hour-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gidday-baby
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeudi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-striped-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-raglan-baby-cardigan-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-raglan-jumper
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/samwise-bellissimo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-yoke-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fading-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yikes-stripes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/co-worker-neighbor-best-friend
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilliputian
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-yoke-baby-sweater-20
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-baby-sweater-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unisex-baby-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/telemark-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-raglan-baby-cardi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippled-baby-set
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breakfast-at-tiffanys-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/assisted-hatching
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mossy---sweater-for-kids
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-hour-baby-sweater-archived
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/striped-smock-top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-baby-striped-jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sweater-open-front---raglan-sleeve

http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120902/BLOGS2601/120829452/-1/blogs26
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120812/BLOGS2601/120809532/-1/BLOGS26
http://ooobabyknits.typepad.com/photos/2006_fos/yellow_wiggles.html
http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/baby-jiffy-knit-sweater.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/07/free-pattern-fridays-super-natural.html
http://fpea.blogspot.com/2007/03/free-pattern-friday-organic-guernsey.html

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-0
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/sweet-matinee-set-0
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10112.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90743.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0683.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80983AD.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60806A.html
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTkindling.php
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1154.html
http://listcollector.blogspot.com/2008/02/unbend-cabled-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

http://downcloverlaine.us/sweettee.pdf
http://www.heavenlysocksyarns.com/patterns/corrys-baby-sweater.pdf

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/little-gentleman-jacket
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/striped-ridge-set
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-vintage-cardigans
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/top-down-cardigan-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childrens-celtic-braid-top-down-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/everyday-pullover-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lil-charlees-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toddler-raglan-hoodie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-sweater-for-the-small-ones
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flora-19
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raglan-sweater-15
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liquette-de-printemps -- English Version Available
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watercolor-sweater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoodie-for-your-kiddo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover

http://www.greasy.com/nittineedles/striped_hoody_free_pattern.html
http://www.petitepurls.com/Summer10/summer2010_p_beachbaby.html
http://www.petitepurls.com/2012/13/p_13_seamus.html
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1310.html
http://www.willowyarns.com/Product/Aglet+Pullover.aspx
http://blog.plymouthyarn.com/2013/02/15/dk-merino-superwash-baby-and-toddler-cardigan/
http://greengardenm.blogspot.com/2011/07/free-pattern-baseball-tee-sweater-2t.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10112.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90495AD.html


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

what about Little Coffee Bean it is top down and I have made it in blue and cream for a boy and baby jacquards pink self striping for girls. It is shown in brown and cream.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

knitpick said:


> what about Little Coffee Bean it is top down and I have made it in blue and cream for a boy and baby jacquards pink self striping for girls. It is shown in brown and cream.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coffee-bean-cardigan 
:thumbup: :thumbup:

I have made it in many different single colors and color combinations as well as short sleeve and long sleeve.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

What a treasure trove of baby sweaters. This will now be my go-to page for new little ones.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

As galaxycraft has helpfully replied 10 times already to this thread offering you all dozens of top downs for boys perhaps you do not need my offering after all ....... :-(

But for those friends who enjoy making my patterns..... I offer you my latest - for free, as always. 
I tried over and over to make my popular little all-in-one less girly by eliminating the eyelet holes, using boyish colours etc etc - but I was just not happy with the result. The 'cuteness' of the pattern was lost and I have come to the conclusion that it is the shape that does not work for boys. 
A couple of months ago I wrote the instructions for an aran weight top down for boys. I have now finished writing this same pattern for boys using DK (8ply) yarn. Instead of casting off the stitches for the cap sleeves as you do for the girls version you leave the stitches on a stitch holder and add sleeves later. The overall shape is different, but still cute I think.

Some of you may enjoy making it. I hope so. 
I am just testing out a variation with 5 buttons down the front, and I will add this later in the week.

Very best wishes to all of you - and special thanks for your continued support and lovely comments. 
Marianna

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/perfect-baby-boy-or-girl-top-down-dk-jacket


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> As galaxycraft has helpfully replied 10 times already to this thread offering you all dozens of top downs for boys perhaps you do not need my offering after all ....... :-(
> 
> But for those friends who enjoy making my patterns..... I offer you my latest - for free, as always.
> I tried over and over to make my popular little all-in-one less girly by eliminating the eyelet holes, using boyish colours etc etc - but I was just not happy with the result. The 'cuteness' of the pattern was lost and I have come to the conclusion that it is the shape that does not work for boys.
> ...


Thank you, that is great. Now all I have to do is learn how to copy and paste with this new tablet...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> galaxycraft has helpfully offering you all dozens of top downs for boys


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

....


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> As galaxycraft has helpfully replied 10 times already to this thread offering you all dozens of top downs for boys perhaps you do not need my offering after all ....... :-(
> 
> But for those friends who enjoy making my patterns..... I offer you my latest - for free, as always.
> I tried over and over to make my popular little all-in-one less girly by eliminating the eyelet holes, using boyish colours etc etc - but I was just not happy with the result. The 'cuteness' of the pattern was lost and I have come to the conclusion that it is the shape that does not work for boys.
> ...


This is absolutely perfect. I didn't want all of the others (but I bookmarked this thread to use later). With many special thanks to Galaxy for time and effort spent. I will use some of those, too. But I REALLY love the All In One. Thank you so much Marianna.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> As galaxycraft has helpfully replied 10 times already to this thread offering you all dozens of top downs for boys perhaps you do not need my offering after all ....... :-(
> 
> But for those friends who enjoy making my patterns..... I offer you my latest - for free, as always.
> I tried over and over to make my popular little all-in-one less girly by eliminating the eyelet holes, using boyish colours etc etc - but I was just not happy with the result. The 'cuteness' of the pattern was lost and I have come to the conclusion that it is the shape that does not work for boys.
> ...


Thank you for the pattern. I see this is for a newborn, how would I make a larger size? Marly


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

marianna mel said:


> As galaxycraft has helpfully replied 10 times already to this thread offering you all dozens of top downs for boys perhaps you do not need my offering after all ....... :-(
> 
> But for those friends who enjoy making my patterns..... I offer you my latest - for free, as always.
> I tried over and over to make my popular little all-in-one less girly by eliminating the eyelet holes, using boyish colours etc etc - but I was just not happy with the result. The 'cuteness' of the pattern was lost and I have come to the conclusion that it is the shape that does not work for boys.
> ...


Thanks for the great pattern. I like that you put S1 at the beginning of every row to keep the plackets straighter. Many don't know that trick. Nice to see a designer who gives complete easy instructions. BTW I love KFB. Thanks.


----------



## greyhndmom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone! It's going to take me a while to go through all the links, but I'm looking forward to it. 

You all are super. Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> greyhndmom - I am writing the instructions for a boy version as we speak! It is almost ready, and I will be adding it to ravelry some time this week. :-D :-D


I will be looking forward to your pattern :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I will be looking forward to your pattern :thumbup:


She posted it a few posts back.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

While listening to the sermon today, I was following the links that are in this thread. I found some new patterns, oddly for a little girl. I have no GD, so knit mainly for little boys, but my friend at church has a little girl, so I want to experiment on a girly pattern.

Thank you everyone for your links.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> She posted it a few posts back.


Silly Me, its the sweater with the long sleeves :roll: For some reason I was expecting a short sleeve sweater for the boy version. The long sleeve can be worn by boy or girl :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Silly Me, its the sweater with the long sleeves :roll: For some reason I was expecting a short sleeve sweater for the boy version. The long sleeve can be worn by boy or girl :thumbup:


NAP.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much galaxycraft for all the pattern choices!!!!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome, galaxycraft!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> As galaxycraft has helpfully replied 10 times already to this thread offering you all dozens of top downs for boys perhaps you do not need my offering after all ....... :-(
> 
> But for those friends who enjoy making my patterns..... I offer you my latest - for free, as always.
> I tried over and over to make my popular little all-in-one less girly by eliminating the eyelet holes, using boyish colours etc etc - but I was just not happy with the result. The 'cuteness' of the pattern was lost and I have come to the conclusion that it is the shape that does not work for boys.
> ...


Very generous of you. Thank you so much, your pattern is adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a good sleep.


I slept well thank you- not somethng I always do now.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

greyhndmom said:


> I love the little Top Down All In One Sweater but think it is a little girlie looking for a baby boy, even in blue. Is there a boy version out there that is quick and relatively easy to do?


I made one for my grandson in the Bernat Jaquard in browns and blues and it doesn't look too girlie for him. (IMO)


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am currently making a top down boy sweater, it. Is from classic elite by susan mills, i will post when finished.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> I am currently making a top down boy sweater, it. Is from classic elite by susan mills, i will post when finished.


Wonderful, thanks. Marly


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I am currently making a top down boy sweater, it. Is from classic elite by susan mills, i will post when finished.


She has alot of wonderful patterns. :thumbup: 
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/susan-mills

I like this one --- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-cardigan-and-hat
And this one, and this one, and this one .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

grandmann - I have just added instructions for a short sleeved version too! :-D


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1170.html
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1154.html
http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html
http://petitepurls.com/Spring11/spring2011_p_nocapes.html
http://petitepurls.com/winter10/winter2010_p_oliver.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90743.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90495AD.html?noImages=

Teen to adult -- http://thebrownstitch.com/projects/mud-season-pullover/


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> grandmann - I have just added instructions for a short sleeved version too! :-D


Can you direct me to the short version of the boy's sweater, Thank you for being so generous with your patterns. :thumbup:

I went to ravelry and onto your pattern site but I didn't see any short sleeve version of the boy's top-down sweater.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> grandmann - I have just added instructions for a short sleeved version too! :-D


I don't know what happen to the message I type out for you.....Please direct me to your top-down short sleeve for boys. I couldn't find it picture on Ravelry.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

grandmann - hope you like it .......

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/short-sleeved-perfect-baby-boy-or-girl-top-down-dk-jacket


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> grandmann - hope you like it .......
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/short-sleeved-perfect-baby-boy-or-girl-top-down-dk-jacket


I sure DO, Thank You Thank You

You are more than generous sharing your patterns with us.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flax
Newborn to 4XL - (Yes Newborn To Adult)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harvest-10
Newborn to 4XL - (Yes Newborn To Adult)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/telemark-pullover
6 (12, 18) months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sophisticate---free
0-3 m, 6-12 m
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-cardigan
12 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-yoke-baby-cardigan
3-6, 6-9, and 9-12 months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-the-top-mock-turtleneck
3 m, 6 m, 9 m 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside
3-6 (6-12, 12-18, 18-24) months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-sweater-2
3-6m (6-12m)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuss-free-baby-cardigan
0-3 months (19" chest) 3-6 months (21 inch) 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gidday-baby
15" (newborn) and 16" (3 month) chest size 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-yoke-baby-sweater-20
Newborn - 6 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucille-3
0-3 months (18 chest circ.), 6-9 months (20 chest circ) 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoot-cardigan
Newborn, 3 m, 6 m, 9 m, 12 m 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-baby-sweater-2
3-9 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/meadowsweet-cardigan
0-6 months and 6-12 Months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-simple-baby-pullover
1-6 mo, 6-12 mo, 1-2 yr, 2-3 yr
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newborn-top-down-cardigan
Newborn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cherry-blossom
0-6 months and 6-12 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeudi 
0-3 months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lemon-blossom-cardigan
0-6 m and 6-12 m 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-baby-sweater-2
4-6 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/co-worker-neighbor-best-friend
0-3 m (3-6 m, 6-12 m, 12-18 m)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gisas-classic-raglan-pullover
6 - 9 month (24/26 inch) 12 - 18 month (29/31 inch) 2 years (33/36 inch) 3-4 years (37/40 inch) 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonjour-chicken
3 (6,12) months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f207-top-down-baby-sweater
3 m (6 ms, 1 yr)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kanoko-baby-cardigan
Newborn - 3 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-cardi-2
0-3 months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-striped-sweater
9-12 month old
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-raglan-baby-cardigan-sweater
0-3 mos, 3-6 mos, 6-12 mos 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-raglan-jumper
6-18 months 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/purple-hood
6/9 month 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-amanda-sweater-variation
6-12 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-yoke-baby-sweater
6 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/samwise-bellissimo
0-3 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newborn-top-down-cardigan-3
Newborn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoodie-for-your-kiddo
6-18 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/it-sweater
Newborn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-girl-welcome
3-6 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angel---cardigan-bianco
3-6 (9-12) months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sprinkles-2
Newborn (3m, 6m, 1y, 2y, 4y)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/louise-6
0-3 months, 3-6 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnie
Newborn - 1 month
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kaitlyn
3m, 6m , 12 m
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilacloud
12 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-newborn-cardigan-with-matching-hat
Pattern available here but no picture -- http://angelbibitydesigns.blogspot.com/2011/02/free-pattern-basic-newborn-cardigan.html
0-3 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/le-gilet-aux-crocus-18-24-mois
18-24 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unisex-baby-sweater
Newborn - 3 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paula
3 (6-12-18 months - 2 years) 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roos
18 Months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/apple-blossom-cardigan
newborn- 6 months and 6-12 months


----------

